# Robertson House, Alton



## jjandellis (Jan 26, 2011)

This is a three story building on the site of the old Lord Mayor Treloars hospital in Alton,Hampshire, England. it used to be a childrens hospital. It's now a housing estate but the house still stands. I thought I was the first to bring it to derelict attention , however it has previously (about 2 years ago ) been posted on another forum which sounds like 27 ways. (cough cough) ....anyway apparently its a listed building ... which is why it still stands ... but there are some very interesting things surrounding it, like a water tower, another house and a spooky turret thing... all the windows to the house were breeze blocked up so there was no access.There are lots of local rumours about it being haunted and its easy to see why,all stood alone overlooking the new housing estate, refusing to go away... 

















Attractive house next door


























Water tower











Rapunzels tower











The garage






These are all next to each other and it was a good explore even if we didnt get in .....


----------



## sidsabbath (Jan 26, 2011)

Pitty you didn't find an entry, looks very interesting :wcool:


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 26, 2011)

This is so interesting and looks wonderful. I would imagine that in its prime, it was a stunning property. I hope that some internal shots become possible as I'm sure it will be equally fascinating. Thanks and well done.


----------

